# Canoe vs. Kayak? Take a look at this one.



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I've been in the market for a personal watercraft for a LONG time. Have gone back and forth between a smaller canoe and a sit on top kayak. I believe I found what I would consider an awesome "all-around" canoe for ponds, lakes, streams and rivers. At approximately 60lbs without load, looks very easy to portage and move around by one person. 

Link:
http://www.meyersboat.com/#/sportspal/models/S-14

Video: (it's a bit long but this guy did an awesome overview)


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I fish from a canoe over a kayak. Those canoes in that video are very thin aluminum. While i cannot stand in it, some can, and I suggest you look at the guide 119 from old town. Also, if you plan on rivers that canoe would not stand up well. One advantage though is that they are good canoes and they're popular. I know of 5 or so on craigslist right now. 

Personally I went canoe over kayak bc of the weight. Also because of the weight capacity. I just recently bought a new (to me) fiberglass canoe that will get some work done to it, but it's 40 or so pounds, 12ft long, and will perform well hunting and fishing 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## adelmo (Apr 6, 2014)

I have the reviewed canoe and does great on small lakes fishing. Looking forward getting away on public land bowhunting this fall.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

derekdiruz said:


> Those canoes in that video are very thin aluminum. I know of 5 or so on craigslist right now.


I do know there are two companies that make a "Sportspal" canoe. Meyer, which has the thicker and higher grade aluminum; and Radisson which is much thinner and not as high quality. Those I've checked with that have the Meyer love em, the Radissons not so much, they get blown out after a season or two of moderate usage.

I've been looking on Craigslist for one of these and haven't found anything decent. Where on CL did you find the 5?

Thanks, E...


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Would it be better to fish lake erie or any water where you might be in some waves from a kayak with scupper plugs rather than a canoe? Just wondering? That is why I went with a sit on top kayak.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/boa/5572591113.html
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/boa/5555203961.html
http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bar/5566792402.html
http://youngstown.craigslist.org/boa/5575192205.html

radisson is something like .03" aluminum. Sportspal is like .04" those are strictly from my memory, I'm likely wrong. I just know they're very thin and they would not be something I could use. my $.02 though.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

derekdiruz said:


> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/boa/5572591113.html
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/boa/5555203961.html
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bar/5566792402.html
> http://youngstown.craigslist.org/boa/5575192205.html
> ...


Thanks for the links! Even though I searched CL for the entire states of OH, KY and IN, those didn't come up. Oh well. ...and, I DO appreciate your $.02. Opinions, thoughts and ideas are why we are here. Thanks Again!


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Good luck finding something you like. For me it's taken me a few tries. I have owned 4 different flatbottom and V bottom boats, 6 canoes, and 1 kayak. I have settled with one of each =)


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Might as well put this out there; I'm in the Cincy area, looking for one of these Meyer Sportspal canoes, not Radisson. Preferably the S-14 with the bench seats, not the take out foam ones that sit on the bottom of the canoe. Got one to sell? PM me. Thanks!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

E you better hope the Jackson boys don't see this thread lol. That canoe looks nice. I've been thinking about purchasing one lately too. I feel like I would enjoy river fishing much more out of a canoe.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a canoe guy. I have a souris river that is Kevlar. 45# at 18.5' long. They make that radisson/meyer with a flat transom. Might be the ticket for a motor. I have an old Grumman sport boat that I will be buried in. Heavy as hell, but literally the best small craft I have ever been in. Cue the Jackson guys and the kayak mafia.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

capt j-rod said:


> I'm a canoe guy. I have a souris river that is Kevlar. 45# at 18.5' long. They make that radisson/meyer with a flat transom. Might be the ticket for a motor. I have an old Grumman sport boat that I will be buried in. Heavy as hell, but literally the best small craft I have ever been in. Cue the Jackson guys and the kayak mafia.


WE SEE ...WE ARE WATCHING. ...HORSE HEAD IN YOUR BED SOON


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> E you better hope the Jackson boys don't see this thread lol. That canoe looks nice. I've been thinking about purchasing one lately too. I feel like I would enjoy river fishing much more out of a canoe.


Just because I prefer Jacksons doesn't mean I don't appreciate a good canoe every now and again BBB! 

But for my purposes , it's Jackson all the way. For others they may need and want something else, and that's OK too.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> Just because I prefer Jacksons doesn't mean I don't appreciate a good canoe every now and again BBB!
> 
> But for my purposes , it's Jackson all the way. For others they may need and want something else, and that's OK too.


Very true statement ML! Hell if I had the space I'd have a canoe, a yak, a bassboat and a jet/flatboat. No water would be off limits! LOL...

As of now, I have specific "overnight" needs that a canoe provides, LOL...

View media item 78897


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> WE SEE ...WE ARE WATCHING. ...HORSE HEAD IN YOUR BED SOON


Where's Salvatore Tessio when you need a job done? 

View media item 78898


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I cut my teeth in a canoe. For years all me and my buddy did was fish from one..... we would both stand and fish from it too. Round bottom canoe. We never spilled over either, surprisingly. 

We hooked up a trolling motor and we thought we were bass pros man! LOL 

I love the canoe. Still have mine. Will be one of the 1st boats me and my boy fish out of when he's of age. 

If ya want storage room for camping on the water a canoe can't be beat.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> I cut my teeth in a canoe. For years all me and my buddy did was fish from one..... we would both stand and fish from it too. Round bottom canoe. We never spilled over either, surprisingly.
> 
> We hooked up a trolling motor and we thought we were bass pros man! LOL
> 
> ...


I also spent 1500 miles plus in a canoe...Mr.Strong will need the extra room......for the horse head....


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> Just because I prefer Jacksons doesn't mean I don't appreciate a good canoe every now and again BBB!
> 
> But for my purposes , it's Jackson all the way. For others they may need and want something else, and that's OK too.


I know. I was just messing. I'll have a Jackson or old town predator someday


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I also spent 1500 miles plus in a canoe...Mr.Strong will need the extra room......for the horse head....


If used as a floatation device, that would work out well!

View media item 78899
Tom, I'm sure this matches your "special" floaties. LOL...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> If used as a floatation device, that would work out well!
> 
> View media item 78899
> Tom, I'm sure this matches your "special" floaties. LOL...


They were butterflies. Ml1187 lost them .I lent them to him........


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Where's Salvatore Tessio when you need a job done?
> 
> View media item 78898


Too funny.....bout choked on a jaw breaker


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Too funny.....bout choked on a jaw breaker


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 209817


I think that would make EXCELLENT cut bait for large river catfish, lol.

You have issues, but that's why I like you, cause I do too!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> I think that would make EXCELLENT cut bait for large river catfish, lol.
> 
> You have issues, but that's why I like you, cause I do too!


I may know where we can get some.......I like issues...you too...lmao


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Been in a canoe forever and still prefer a canoe everywhere except for fishing Lake Erie and other large bodies of water especially in Florida. 
Kayaks do rough water better, but a canoe will always have class and nostalgia! 

Looking for an older OT Guide 12 for awhile to no avail.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

EStrong said:


> Might as well put this out there; I'm in the Cincy area, looking for one of these Meyer Sportspal canoes, not Radisson. Preferably the S-14 with the bench seats, not the take out foam ones that sit on the bottom of the canoe. Got one to sell? PM me. Thanks!


I have a 12 ft sports pal ,2nd one ,I messed up yrs ago and sold the first one, my brother has the 14 footer , he's had that one for over 30 years. Why not just make a road trip up to the Myers factory in Adrian Michigan and pick one up I ordered mine and made a road trip to cabelas then picked up the canoe at the factory and headed home. I have a 2 horse Johnson to use when I don't want to use electric.. A very stable non tippy canoe .tossed the idea of selling my Jon boat and just have the canoe easier on the gas to carry the canoe versus trailering.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Yakphisher said:


> Been in a canoe forever and still prefer a canoe everywhere except for fishing Lake Erie and other large bodies of water especially in Florida.
> Kayaks do rough water better, but a canoe will always have class and nostalgia!
> 
> Looking for an older OT Guide 12 for awhile to no avail.


Kay noe is listed on Craigslist for 200 right now. Search canoe jn akron canton craigslist 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

The only way to go,,,,,, To CANADA!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

snag said:


> Why not just make a road trip up to the Myers factory in Adrian Michigan and pick one up I ordered mine and picked up the canoe at the factory and headed home.


I've researched that option and that idea has crossed my mind SEVERAL times, lol. If I can score a used one in decent condition closer to home that would be option #1. I've been to Adrian before, bowled in a PBA tourney there. Not a bad drive from Cincy but it's about 3 1/2-4 hours one way depending on traffic and radar rangers. When I look at time and fuel (time is money and I'm driving a V8 truck), the $190 drop freight fee isn't a bad deal if I decide to buy one brand new.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snag said:


> I have a 12 ft sports pal ,2nd one ,I messed up yrs ago and sold the first one, my brother has the 14 footer , he's had that one for over 30 years. Why not just make a road trip up to the Myers factory in Adrian Michigan and pick one up I ordered mine and made a road trip to cabelas then picked up the canoe at the factory and headed home. I have a 2 horse Johnson to use when I don't want to use electric.. A very stable non tippy canoe .tossed the idea of selling my Jon boat and just have the canoe easier on the gas to carry the canoe versus trailering.


Same as me, Snag. I've had one for 35+ years. The first 'Pal' didn't have the keel,,,,, it was a PITA to control!
Sold it for $300 and the next week bought a newer/better one at a garage sale, with a keel, oar locks & a motor mount bracket,,,, 600# cap $250! Like brand New!
. I mounted 2 swivel seats on a board that sat on top of the gunnels, and used a Sears Eska air-cooled motor.
My FIL & I spend countless days fishing a bunch of Pa strip pits with that thing. I STILL HAVE & LOVE IT!

Now, I need something for OBX backwater SALT,,,,, I still can't make up my mind between the SOT NUCANOE, or Jackson,,,, Also, both about 600# cap, & stable for 2. Stand-up capabilities. 
???????????? Someday


----------

